# VapeClub - Goblins!



## JakesSA (9/1/15)

No I am not overdoing the nic again .. but I do see Goblins! Soon you may see them too ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (9/1/15)

Holy CRAP!!!!! When where pre order list? Any way of securing one?! I NEED IT!!!!!


----------



## Dr Phil (9/1/15)

Ok I'm in


----------



## Marzuq (9/1/15)

cant see the video
stupid council network


----------



## Riddle (9/1/15)

Some awesome stuff!


----------



## Marzuq (9/1/15)

someone post a pic i also want to see goblins


----------



## Dr Phil (9/1/15)

Any idea on price


----------



## Dr Phil (9/1/15)

Goblin


----------



## Riddle (9/1/15)

@Marzuq


----------



## Dr Phil (9/1/15)

The deck


----------



## Marzuq (9/1/15)

thanks @Riddle and @dr phil 
now i see why all the fuss.
looks so good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (9/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> thanks @Riddle and @dr phil
> now i see why all the fuss.
> looks so good



Nice airflow good looks dual coil ... what more do you need?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shloopie (9/1/15)

put me down for one


----------



## BillW (9/1/15)

When will they arrive?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (9/1/15)

caint wait!!


----------



## Dr Phil (9/1/15)

Perfect match for the cloudpor


----------



## Richard (9/1/15)

Cloupor Mini + Goblin perfect stealth vape  ... well after the clouds disappear

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> someone post a pic i also want to see goblins

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil (9/1/15)

Just look at the juce channels she's wants juice


----------



## MurderDoll (9/1/15)

That does look mighty impressive!


----------



## Nooby (12/1/15)

When do they land and at what price??


----------



## Dr Phil (12/1/15)

I can't wait for this


----------



## JakesSA (18/1/15)

Goblins are now available for purchase on pre-order, find them here. Expected arrival at VapeClub is 22-23 January.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dr Phil (19/1/15)

Done n dusted goblin here we come lol


----------



## JakesSA (22/1/15)

The Goblins are here!!

EDIT: They have arrived I mean to say ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (14/2/15)

I hear rumours from the lands to the east that the Goblins are marching again ..

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (14/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> I hear rumours from the lands to the east that the Goblins are marching again ..


Are we talking far East here or East Rand

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr Phil (14/2/15)

Hahaha


----------



## JakesSA (14/2/15)

LOL far east.


----------



## JakesSA (17/2/15)

Sirs, prepare your Mods for battle ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Richard (17/2/15)

Are these evolved goblins  ?


----------



## JakesSA (17/2/15)

Spies have been despatched, the nature of the enemy will soon be clear to us!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JakesSA (17/2/15)

It appears these are the new and improved Goblins! We have them cornered for the moment so you may pick them off from here! 

All Goblins will also ship with a full pack of 5 organic Japanese cotton pads .. to dress the battle wounds!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (17/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> It appears these are the new and improved Goblins! We have them cornered for the moment so you may pick them off from here!
> 
> All Goblins will also ship with a full pack of 5 organic Japanese cotton pads .. to dress the battle wounds!


Order incoming


----------

